# النظام المدمج combined system .. كتاب باللغة العربية ... من هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (31 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الثالث والسبعون من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

نظام الحريق المدمج

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على nfpa 13 و nfpa 14 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (31 يناير 2015)

الفكرة من تدوين هذا البحث البسيط هو اختلاط الأمر بين صاعد الرشاشات فقط والصاعد المدمج من نظام رشاشات ونظام صناديق حريق
​


----------



## walidsedik_80 (31 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaiy (31 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## toktok66 (31 يناير 2015)

جاري التحميل ... والاستفسار في حاله الالتباس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (31 يناير 2015)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## م. رياض النجار (31 يناير 2015)

وخيرا جزاكم جميعا 
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (31 يناير 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> جاري التحميل ... والاستفسار في حاله الالتباس
> جزاك الله خيرا


نعم أود ذلك ​


----------



## salama1429 (31 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ferfesh2003 (31 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رياض .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ارجو منك افادتي عن كيفيه تحميل الاجزاء من 18 وحتي هذا الجزأ لاني لم اتمكن من الحصول عليها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (1 فبراير 2015)

ferfesh2003 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رياض .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> ارجو منك افادتي عن كيفيه تحميل الاجزاء من 18 وحتي هذا الجزأ لاني لم اتمكن من الحصول عليها
> وجزاك الله خيرا


وخيرا جزاكم أخي الكريم
من هذا الرابط يوجد آخر الكتب المنزلة ومنه تستطيع الحصول على البقية وهم 19 كتاب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450908.html​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
عهدناك دائما استاذا و مجتهدا


----------



## ferfesh2003 (1 فبراير 2015)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> وخيرا جزاكم أخي الكريم
> من هذا الرابط يوجد آخر الكتب المنزلة ومنه تستطيع الحصول على البقية وهم 19 كتاب
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450908.html​




جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohanad mobarak (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## mag2000_eg (8 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على مساهماتك


----------



## mdodkie (9 فبراير 2015)

*أسال الله العظيم أن يجعل في قلبك نورا وفي سمعك نورا وفي بصرك نورا وفي دربك نورا وان يجعل لك نورا ويعظم لك نورا​*


----------



## ابو روزماري (13 مارس 2015)

اللي بعد التاسع عشر فين يا هندسه وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## محمدالسوهاجى (13 مارس 2015)

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## محمدالسوهاجى (13 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رياض .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ا


----------



## ecc1010 (14 مارس 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (29 يوليو 2015)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذا هو الكتاب الثالث والسبعون من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم مهندس رياض جزاك الله خيرا عن هذه المجموعة القيمة 
ولكن عندي استفسار عن صندوق الحريق هل ينفع اركب الصندوق من الماسوره الخاص بالرشاشات بمعني اخر يوجد ماسوره متركب به رشاشات وليس عندي امكانية ان انا اخد الماسوره قبل المحابس 
سؤال تاني بخصوص الصندوق مش الافضل الا هو يتركب بعد مجموعة التحكم حتي اذا تم تشغيله يظهر علي لوحة التحكم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عرابى احمد (7 أكتوبر 2016)

الصندوق لو فى النظام المختلط لا يسمح باخذ مخرج له الا قبل مجموعه المحابس على حد علمى وشكرا


----------



## mohammad moe (8 أكتوبر 2016)

جهد مشكور وعمل رائع


----------



## abdelsalamn (10 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ma_ah_ra (30 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكور


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (28 مارس 2017)

السلام عليكم
السادة المهندسين الأفاضل 
في نظام بيجمع شبكة التغذية مع الحريق علي لوب واحد ، عندي مشروع به كمية المياه طبقا لجدول ifc 8000 gpm وكمية المياه الdomestic 3000 gpm ولا يوجد خزانات علوية فهل يتم احتساب مضخات الحريق علي اساس 11000 gpm علي ان تعمل متواصل ويتم تقسيمهم علي 6 مضخات قيمة الواحدة 1850 gpm


----------



## مهندس احمد المير (2 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شيخ الحارة (11 أبريل 2017)

AHMADBHIT قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس رياض جزاك الله خيرا عن هذه المجموعة القيمة
> ولكن عندي استفسار عن صندوق الحريق هل ينفع اركب الصندوق من الماسوره الخاص بالرشاشات بمعني اخر يوجد ماسوره متركب به رشاشات وليس عندي امكانية ان انا اخد الماسوره قبل المحابس
> سؤال تاني بخصوص الصندوق مش الافضل الا هو يتركب بعد مجموعة التحكم حتي اذا تم تشغيله يظهر علي لوحة التحكم وجزاك الله خيرا



كما قال الأخ أحمد عرابي لا يفضل ذلك و له سبب أنه في حالة فتح خرطوم أي كابينة لغرض غير إطفاء الحريق سيظهر ذلك في لوحة إنذار الحريق عن طريق إنذار صوتي و ضوئي .


----------



## شيخ الحارة (11 أبريل 2017)

شكرا أخ رياض بارك الله فيك لمجهودك الرائع .
و لدي بعض الأسئلة بخصوص حساب التدفق آمل الرد عليها إذا تكرمت .


----------



## abdelsalam anwer (2 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jood_95 (27 فبراير 2022)

جزاك الله خير


----------

